# Looking into buying a Z, whats the best 280z year?



## zreddy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi,
i was wondering whats the best year for the 280z? Im more looking into the looks for now but will do the engine later. These cars are really nice looking and im loving the look. Lemme know guys

thanks


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

the 280Z are all pretty much the same.. i belive that the 77's came with vented hoods. but they all had those hugr bumpers... personaly i like the look of the eairler 240Z.. specially the 72. i liked the thin chrom bumpers. but thats my personal choice. as far as the 280Zs go.. id go for the 77.

heres a pic of a 72 240Z that i just love the silver 280ZX is mine..


----------



## streetryder (Jun 14, 2005)

i would say that the 280z would be the best year personally i think there the best looking of the Z's but they are still carbed so if that bothers you go for the fuel injected 280zx althought HP isnt as good the car is still as reliable and fun to drive a very fast and outgoing car


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

the 280Z''s are fuel injected as well. the 260Z was the last carbed S30. i know this because 2 of my cousins have 280Zs that are all fuel injected..


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

zreddy said:


> Hi,
> i was wondering whats the best year for the 280z? Im more looking into the looks for now but will do the engine later. These cars are really nice looking and im loving the look. Lemme know guys
> 
> thanks


I have had one 240z three 20th anniv. 280zx's one 82 280zx and one 83 that was turbo. The turbo was the most fun but if I had my choice i would build a nice 70 (vertical defrost lines and deck vents) with a nice built 83 turbo block trany and diff. that with some body smoothing would be the bomb. its all true nissan, everyhing fits perfect and its more fun than a barrel of monkeys dipped in oil..... :cheers:


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

Icice,
That's an awesome 280ZX. Is it turbo or N/A? Are those Centerline Big Sur wheels? If not, where did you get those? Those are slick.


----------



## streetryder (Jun 14, 2005)

weloh you see i wasnt sure i thought they only put it on the zx but thnx for the tip. hey where did you get your body kit for your ZX i need one?


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

If you're only concerned with looks right now, all 280Zs look the same. The difference between the 280Zs and 240Zs visually is the rear tailights, huge bumpers on the 280Z, front turn signals are in the grill of the 280Z, and the vented hood. Door panels are different too.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

my93Pathfinder: my 280ZX is a N/A and my rims are 17" tenzo shu 4's heres more info on my car http://www.cardomain.com/ride/336708


streetryder: the body kit is from motorsport auto in LA.. heres the website.
www.zcarparts.com but you wont find my wing there.. my wing is a replica 280ZXR wing. they dont make that wing anymore...


----------



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

the '79 ZX is the best year for power, before the smog stuff went on. All Z's and ZX's up to '82 had mechanical heads. Some '83's had hydraulic lifters which have proven to be untrustworthy at being able to stay pumped up. This is complicated by the fact that you can't buy lifters for them anymore. I think everything else has been covered.


----------



## harnest (Jan 11, 2006)

*81 280zx turbo*



zreddy said:


> Hi,
> i was wondering whats the best year for the 280z? Im more looking into the looks for now but will do the engine later. These cars are really nice looking and im loving the look. Lemme know guys
> 
> thanks


Hi...i've got a 1981 280zx turbo for sale...5 spd tranny...new clutch...screaming engine!...runs great...t-tops

E. harris
([email protected])


----------



## teammec (Feb 14, 2006)

*team mec*



architectdave said:


> I have had one 240z three 20th anniv. 280zx's one 82 280zx and one 83 that was turbo. The turbo was the most fun but if I had my choice i would build a nice 70 (vertical defrost lines and deck vents) with a nice built 83 turbo block trany and diff. that with some body smoothing would be the bomb. its all true nissan, everyhing fits perfect and its more fun than a barrel of monkeys dipped in oil..... :cheers:


 :givebeer: :givebeer: i like the 83 280zxt because of the t-5 borg warner tranny and plus it was the last year of the earlier z design, so most of the bugs were worked out. 

1983 280zxt: 14.9 at 98mph intake,exhaust, and greddy 
pop off valve


----------



## teammec (Feb 14, 2006)

*team mec*



harnest said:


> Hi...i've got a 1981 280zx turbo for sale...5 spd tranny...new clutch...screaming engine!...runs great...t-tops
> 
> E. harris
> ([email protected])


 how much you askin for the 81 turbo?????


----------



## wendyr221 (Feb 22, 2006)

*1978 280z for sale*

I have a 1978 280z for sale. She runs great and everything works. No rust, original owner had the car rust proofed when he bought it. All original except the seats have been recovered and the car was painted a couple of years ago with original color. I hate to let go of the car but I need the money. The price is $7,500.00 firm. If interested, please email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to send pictures and any information you want.


----------

